

Show HN: Search and browse About sections of HN profiles - raimonds
http://skimhn.com/iama.html

======
DanielRibeiro
You can actually use HNSearch for that[1]. Which is one of the things I've
used to create HNWho a few years ago: <http://www.hnwho.com/>

But I really like this design though.

[1]
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=Software+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/users&q=Software+Engineer&sortby=karma+desc)

~~~
raimonds
Oops! Shame on me. Somehow I completely missed native HNSearch interface for
users.

Nice work with www.hnwho.com btw! Very useful.

------
JacobAldridge
Nice - I used this to search my current city. Someone mooted a #HNMeetup in
Brisbane recently [1], to 3 responses - now I know there are 21 people who
list it in their profile, which is a bigger potential audience to start
discussions with [2].

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5205429> [2] Even accounting for
people who live here and don't mention it, and those who haven't updated their
profile since moving away.

------
guptaneil
It would be nice to be able to search for parts of words. For example, typing
"metamorphium" isn't enough to bring up my profile. I have to type the full
"metamorphium.com"

~~~
raimonds
Hi! You can use asterisks like this:

    
    
        *morphium*

------
Flenser
could you highlight the search term? There are plenty of jQuery plugins to do
it. Here's one:
[http://johannburkard.de/blog/programming/javascript/highligh...](http://johannburkard.de/blog/programming/javascript/highlight-
javascript-text-higlighting-jquery-plugin.html)

~~~
raimonds
Hi! Thanks for your feedback! Great suggestion!

------
pbiggar
Nice. I'll be using this for hiring!

~~~
raimonds
Don't tell recruiters about it!

